# The yellow lime beauty, queen of kee



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Found this beauty in bau limestone area, a hardwater crypt. It spathe is like a queen dressing in her costume and it attractiveness is simply irresistible....


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Biotope


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Miniatures and the inner spathe


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful crypt josh did you get my pm?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

jazzlvr123 said:


> beautiful crypt josh did you get my pm?


Nope jazz, i didn't get your PM.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Is that C. keei, we've been trying to get that to the US for years!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice!
I'll take 10. Thank you.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

SCMurphy said:


> Is that C. keei, we've been trying to get that to the US for years!


Yeap, that C.keei. Named after a hobbyist name Mr Kee.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Josh,

Thanks for your pics! I hope my keei strains will flower sooner or later... 

Sean and Ghazanfar, we'll get you keei until the ECS meeting or even earlier. Not dozens though...


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

went back to the site, water was high, manage to took few pixs


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

WOw, very cool.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Niiiiiiiice.

I remember reading a decade ago on The Crypts Pages that C. keei would make a great aquarium plant. I've asked about it every chnce I get but - nada.

It sure would be nice to see the plant in cultivation in North America.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

rs79 said:


> Niiiiiiiice.
> 
> I remember reading a decade ago on The Crypts Pages that C. keei would make a great aquarium plant. I've asked about it every chnce I get but - nada.
> 
> It sure would be nice to see the plant in cultivation in North America.


C.keei is one of my favorite crypts, i like its leaf pattern and the flower. But its not a easy plant to grow or cultivate.


----------

